
You are Too Young to Be Trying This - drm237
http://vijaysblog.wordpress.com/2007/11/25/you-are-too-young-to-be-trying-this/
======
mxh
Dark brown (grey?) text on black background = w00t!

IMO, the most valuable lesson from the article: Don't do that. There might be
something better in there, but I literally couldn't read it.

~~~
mynameishere
Dark gray. 6 point font. Maybe it's my cheap LCD, but I swear there's a
gradient on the letters making them darker at the top of the page.

------
gnaritas
Horrible site, tiny dark gray font on a black background, very hard to read,
in fact not worth reading. When will people learn, make your damn site easy to
read if you want to be read.

------
joshwa
He lost me when he started quoting The Alchemist.

